# "show coat" conditioning



## AgilityHav (Aug 20, 2007)

OK, well, as a few of you know, Hailey finished not to long ago, and we are hoping to start specialing her soon, but I need some help.....

Hailey has all of the genes for a long, luxourous coat, yet she lacks the length.....It seems(to me anyway) to be in fairly good condition though. Anyway, this past weekend was Hailey's special debut(we nearly missed the ring one day, Hailey is also my Juniors dog and there was a conflict  ) and we actually had the judge stop us on the way out of the ring and tell me that she really liked Hailey, and loved the way she moved, but that she just didnt have enough coat.

Anyway, to my point, Hailey is my first "show dog" and so she has been a big learning opportunity for me, however I still have a LOT to learn about grooming. So far I have gone from using a greyhound comb/slicker to groom her all the time(I would blow dry her with the slicker) to almost always brushing her out with a pin brush. I now normally brush her out once a day, while misting her with a water/conditioner(crown royal) mix. What I need is help from all of you that have show dogs with GOURGOUS coats. Now, I have only been changing my habits for about a month or two, and I know I wont see results imediatly(although it does seem longer, to me anyway) but if anyone has any tips to offer, please do!

here is a pic of how long her hair was...it is a *little* bit longer now, but to give you an idea:
http://i154.photobucket.com/albums/s246/Agilityluver/Haileys Pics/Hailey4Winners.jpg


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Natasha~ I don't have any advice I can give you other than to PM Karen (California Star) and ask her how she keeps her Bailey's coat so beautiful. I saw him on Sat. and was totally "blown away" by how amazing his coat is. I'm sure she'd share any "secrets" she may have. I'm pretty sure she said that Westminster will be his last show.


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

Several months ago we had a top (Havanese) Handler give us a grooming sesson at one of the shows. He said no slicker brushes, just the pin brush and your hands. One thing he said that hit home with me and I think he is right, he can tell a dog that is on grass. It's coat will grow to grass height. The longer coat will pull out on grass. All of his dogs and the others he knows of with really long coats are on solid surfaces, never grass.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Yeah, I wouldn't use the slicker..that causes too much breakage. I'd invest in some really nice pinbrushes and buttercomb.

Also, I know someone that SWEARS by using a humidifier for hair growth, and it does make sense, actually. Moisture prevents breakage, so by keeping the coat conditioned and moist, I might try bi-weekly conditioning, like just do a conditioning treatment in between baths/shampoo.

And for the humidifier, she sleeps with one in her room and keeps another in her family room. I think she read it in some article, so I can't attest to it working or not, but supposedly, the moisture keeps the hair soft/moist and skin, too. I guess, logically..it does make sense.

Just a thought I had.

If its a dry coat, that'll be easy to fix, but if its genetics, that's a bit tougher.

Kara


----------



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

Unfortunately I think Judges are putting too much emphasis on coat. I think stucture and temperment is much more important. If you read the standard it says:

_"An ideal coat will not be so profuse nor overly long as to obscure the natural lines of the dog."_

That being said, I find it much easier to manage Sam's coat when it is clean and conditioned. Kara makes a very good point, if its not in the genes you can't fix it.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Natasha,
You may find good advice visiting some maltese show coat websites. I don't know if wrapping is a possibility if your dog is out on grass quite often? Maybe at least wrapping the areas that are breaking the most? I know it is considered an art in itself but it is something you may want to read about.

Amanda


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

As much as I love those show coats we all see, my dogs will never have them. More than anything I want them to be the happy, fun-loving dogs we know they are. Mine play all day, fight, bite, etc. That could be why their coats tend to be on the shorter side. 

I know that is why Kodi's most beautiful tail plume is a disaster right now. When they play, Shelby will grab on and pull as hard as she can. I could wrap it, but why bother.


----------



## AgilityHav (Aug 20, 2007)

Thanks everybody. The problem shouldnt be in Hailey's genes, both of her parents have gourgous coats, along with her siblings(her sister, who has been quite sucessful as a special has a BEAUTIFUL floor lenght coat) so I know it is something I am doing. I have stopped using a slicker brush, and have been using pin brushes, so we will see how that goes. About grass, that makes a lot of sense(and I knew it in the back of my mind) but I have one problem.....Im a teenager, and so Im at school during the day, and my dad is at home with the dogs. While Hailey is litter box trained, neither he nor my mom will keep her inside, they think its "cruel". So, I am going to have to work on convincing them, they still dont see the porpous in continuing to show her(I KNOW she can do well, when she got her first pts, not only did she go BOB over specials, but she made the cut down to 6 in group, plus I am there for Jrs anyway). So, if anyone has suggestions to convince parents to keep a hav inside, let me know 

and I will def. look into the humidifier, that does make sense. 

More suggestions welocme!!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Natasha, I am not in the show world but I think Hailey's coat is gorgeous and she is a beautiful Havanese. good luck


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

We have been using a humidifier in the bedroom for a few weeks now. It was so dry in there, I would wake up with headaches. Maybe that's why their coats are looking better, too. I'm thinking of buying another one to keep in the living room, because that's where they spend most of their time.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Michele,

The humidifier really does make sense... It is a tip I hear for human hair/skin, but I don't see why it wouldn't keep a dog's coat more moist too. Heck, maybe I should get one. The air is SO dry here in the winter months...I can tell on my hair AND Gucci's now that I think about it. Summer is plenty humid! lol

Natasha, I think her coat is beautiful too! You will run into some judges that are very focused on coat, and others that are focused on other aspects of the dog more so. 

Kara


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Michele- buying another humidifier or another hav to keep in the living room (I like the later idea better!)

I was surprised to see all the different lengths and qualities of coats at Eukanuba myself. I think a lot is genetics but a lot might be coat care with a handler. It is amazing what some of the dog's coats do look like.

Amanda


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Remind your parents that the more shows it takes to get her to the ranking you want, the more expensive it will be.  And yes, coat does matter in the Specials & in the Group rings. 

However, if you are still consider breeding her in the spring, you may be in for a surprise on how difficult it is to keep even a good, strong, healthy coat in good condition.


----------

